# ITV banned from filming our troops



## John A Silkstone (Oct 30, 2006)

On British TV tonight Sir Trevor McDonald was showing a report about the Ministry of Defence stopping the ITV tonight crew filming with the troops as they don’t like what is being reported.

Following is loads of good addresses for future information. 


Silky 

Tonight: War Wounds
5.43, Mon Oct 30 2006

Six months on, Sir Trevor McDonald returns to meet troops hurt on the front line to probe the medical treatment for injured UK forces.
The programme comes six months after Tonight first revealed Iraq veterans' accusations that the Government is neglecting casualties returning from combat. The Ministry of Defence is now in dispute with ITV News over its reporting of the issue.
Watch the ITV1 show on Monday, October 30 at 8pm.
The Army benevolent fund - Head Office Army Benevolent Fund 41 Queen's Gate London SW7 5HR - Tel: 020 7591 2000 (Line open Mon - Fri 9 am - 5 pm). Website www.armybenfund.org/ or click here.

British Limbless Ex-Service Men's Association (BLESMA) - 185 -187 High Road Chadwell Heath Romford Essex RM6 6NA - Tel: 020 8590 1124 (Lines open Mon-Fri, 9am-5pm). Email headquarters@blesma.org or click here.

Combat Stress - Tyrwhitt House Oaklawn Road Leatherhead Surrey KT22 0BX - www.combatstress.org.uk or click here. Tel: 01372 841680. Email contactus@combatstress.org.uk or click here.

The National Gulf veterans and Families Association - http://www.ngvfa.com or click here. Tel 0845 257 4853.

The "Not Forgotten" Association - Provides entertainment for war wounded, keeps them in touch with kindred spirits and makes them smile again. website www.nfassociation.org or click here.

War Widows Association - 48 Pall Mall London SW1Y 5JY - www.warwidowsassociation.org.uk or click here. Tel 0870 2411 305 lines open Mon-Fri 9am-7pm). or email info@warwidowsassociation.org.uk or click here.

The Ex-Services Mental Welfare Society, Combat Stress - Tyrwhitt House Oaklawn Road Leatherhead Surrey KT22 0BX - has for over 80 years been the only services charity specialising in helping those of all ranks from the Armed Forces and the Merchant Navy suffering from psychological disability as a result of their service.
The site can be found at www.combatstress.org.uk or click here. Tel: 01372 841680 or email contactus@combatstress.org.uk or click here.

Veterans Agency, Thornton Cleveleys Lancashire FY5 3WP, is the single point of contact within the Ministry of Defence for providing information, help and advice on issues of concern to veterans and their families.
It does this through its free Helpline, welfare service and the following website www.veteransagency.mod.uk or click here. or click here.
The helpline is open from 8:15am to 5:15pm Monday to Thursday and from 8:15am to 4:30pm on Friday. Calls are free to 0800 169 2277.

The Royal British Legion, HQ 48 Pall Mall London SW1Y 5JY, is the UK's leading charity providing financial, social and emotional support to millions who have served and are currently serving in the Armed Forces, and their dependants.
Currently, nearly 10.5 million people are eligible for support and the organisation receives thousands of calls for help every year.
The website can be found at www.britishlegion.org.uk or click here. or telephone 08457 725 725 (Lines open Mon - Fri, 10 am - 4 pm) or email info@britishlegion.org.uk or click here.

The Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Families' Association (SSAFA) Forces Help - 19 Queen Elizabeth Street London SE1 2LP - is the leading national charity committed to helping and supporting those who currently serve in our Armed Forces, those who used to serve, and the families of both.
For more information please visit www.ssafa.org.uk or click here. Telephone 0845 1300 975 or email info@ssafa.org.uk or click here.
---
Lindermyers. The website can be found [ here www.lindermyers.co.uk ].


----------

